# How would a Look 585 Origin compare to a Colnago C59?



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't plan on retiring my Look 585. but i was wondering how the colnago compares.
i have no way of test riding one, so that suggestion is useless to me.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd be very interested in this too, the frame looks very similar which is great and I like that they have stared to offer an electronic disc version, in a couple of years after some real world testing and improvement it may be my next bike!


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

While this may not answer your question perfectly, there's some discussion about the C-59 on The Paceline and I thought I read in there someone comparing this to a Look....
Impressions/Opinions on Colnago C59? - The Paceline Forum


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

My wife recently put her Look 585 on the hook and replaced it with a C-59. Yes, she also gave me the Chorus gruppo from the Look and decked the C-59 out in Super Record 11 Speed Mechanical. 

Her opinion? She enjoys the Colnago a whole lot more. As far as she's concerned, there isn't a single parameter where the 'Nag doesn't improve on the Looker. Then again, she also has a preternatural affection for her old 2000 era aluminum Colnago Dream. Let's hear it for the power of personal choice, and Ernesto's formidable mastery of frame design.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Then again, she also has a preternatural affection for her old 2000 era aluminum Colnago Dream. Let's hear it for the power of personal choice, and Ernesto's formidable mastery of frame design.


What? ^^



Here's the snippet copied from the Paceline Forum linked above. 

"I have only owned and ridden two carbon bikes, the first being a LOOK 585 and now a Colnago C59. I have to laugh when i read c59 reviews that claim the frame as being comfortable. I suppose if you compare it to other new race models offered today it may be. I'm guessing you might find something similar and still have money left to buy some parts. As far as the 585 goes, that is one that should still be in production.
not as stiff in the bb, but much more comfortable." 

Keep in mind the Nag is goes for $5500.00 as opposed to 3000.00 the 585 was. It better be better.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

maximum7 said:


> What? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree. My wife is wrong, wrong, wrong! I'll say it again. Wrong!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I didn't mean to imply she was wrong, just was confused by your last poetic sentences. LOL


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think you are better off comparing the 585 to a C50. When I was looking for a new bike several years ago I test rode both and found them to be pretty similar in ride and handeling. I ended up getting cheap and buying a 566 at that time but have since bought a beautiful C50 and absolutely love it.


----------



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

Cooper1960 said:


> I think you are better off comparing the 585 to a C50. When I was looking for a new bike several years ago I test rode both and found them to be pretty similar in ride and handeling. I ended up getting cheap and buying a 566 at that time but have since bought a beautiful C50 and absolutely love it.


where might one find a C50 in size 52? they've been out of production for a few years


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes the 585 and the C50 are both out of production so check E Bay or Gregs list, they show up all the time, I even see new old stock show up ocassionally.


----------



## BrunoLuong (Sep 28, 2013)

Woahh, thanks to bring to my attention the C59. Esthetically it's a a very nice frame with classical look. I like a lugged construction, and made in japan/europe. Especially size(s) is available practically cm-to-cm. The only down thing is the price. Best regards


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I had a Look 585 and a Colngao Extreme C (a variant of C50) at one time. I found the ride quality between the 585 and the Extreme C are almost identical. The paint job on the Extreme C looks fancier. 

I sold the Extreme C last year and kept the 585. Why? Because I started my own business last year and I needed some cash. I figured I could get more money from selling the Extreme C than I could from the 585. 

Would I buy another Colnago in the future? Probably not. I don't think I would spend that much money on a bike since I already have a bike that's near perfect for my ride skill.


----------

